# husbands ea signs that its over



## browndogs (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi all! Was wondering. If any of you have input to know when a ea is over and run its course? Husband. Cut off his ea march 1 and it seems to be over but- I keep wondering. He gave me bis facebook password but I don't have his gmail. This is how they were talking he opened it in Feb and he hid it for awhile till I caught him. Things seem better but just so wondering if there are signs pointing its done. Should I just ask for password? Earlier he would not give it saying they was private emails from her he did not want me to read. Hmmmmm maybe stuff he wrote that he doesn't want me too see. Its making me crazy!


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

browndogs said:


> Should I just ask for password? Earlier he would not give it saying they was private emails from her he did not want me to read. Hmmmmm maybe stuff he wrote that he doesn't want me too see. Its making me crazy!


This is unacceptable.

Ask him for the password, if he refuses then that itself is a HUGE sign the affair isn't over.

However there is a bit of truth to his excuse that you'll see things you don't want to.

Read everything in that e-mail box.

I would have him delete any old e-mails from her. Because if he's saved them this long it's for emotional reasons/memories.

Edited for stupidity.


----------



## Will_Kane (Feb 26, 2012)

browndogs said:


> Hi all! Was wondering. If any of you have input to know when a ea is over and run its course? Husband. Cut off his ea march 1 and *it seems to be over *but- I keep wondering. He gave me bis facebook password but I don't have his gmail. This is how they were talking he opened it in Feb and he hid it for awhile till I caught him. *Things seem better *but just so wondering if there are signs pointing its done. *Should I just ask for password?* Earlier he would not give it saying they was *private emails from her he did not want me to read*. Hmmmmm maybe stuff he wrote that he doesn't want me too see. Its making me crazy!


It probably doesn't run its course in 16 days, even if there is no contact, which appears doubtful based on his not sharing the password.

It's a big red flag that he doesn't give you the password on the account he uses to communicate with her.

If he is saving her messages, that's another red flag he's not over her.

He doesn't seem too worried or concerned that you might leave him over this, but he does seem like he doesn't want to give her up and he still is hanging on.

There are private emails from her he does not want you to read - where is his allegiance - her or you?

When he has decided to work on the marriage, there won't be any doubt in your mind. It won't just "seem" that way, you will know it.

Ask for the password. See what his answer is.


----------



## B1 (Jun 14, 2012)

It's not over, he still has feelings. That's why he's hanging on to the emails, that's the only reason he would do that. Also if you want to reconcile then YOU GET ALL PASSWORDS, all of them.

You may or may not want to read the emails, that's your call, but he either let's you read them or he deletes them. This isn't his call, it's yours. Hanging on to them though, knowing you could see them is VERY risky on his part, this tells me he really doesn't want to get rid of them. So, why would he want to keep them? because he still cares and is re-reading them...the EA isn't over, sorry to say!

I wouldn't be surprised if he was still in contact either. This is far from over, buckle up and hang on.


----------



## browndogs (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks this has been going on sin end of Jan. Went thru all of its over I'm not. Contacting. Her 3 times before. March 1 when I laid down how it had to be (no. Contact) before I think he really heard me. Told him he was choosing her over Me and it was unacceptable. Still got fears its still flying under radar.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

browndogs said:


> Thanks this has been going on sin end of Jan. Went thru all of its over I'm not. Contacting. Her 3 times before. March 1 when I laid down how it had to be (no. Contact) before I think he really heard me. Told him he was choosing her over Me and it was unacceptable. Still got fears its still flying under radar.


If he won't give you access to his e-mail it's not under the radar.
It's out in the open under a neon sign.
You're just in denial for some reason.

Get his e-mail.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Did you get him to agree to block her, not just delete her from Facebook friends list?


----------



## B1 (Jun 14, 2012)

Tacoma is dead on, no access = not under the radar, he's blatantly choosing her over you. Question is, are you just going to sit there and allow this?


----------



## Calibre12 (Nov 27, 2012)

Install a keylogger - power spy. Get screen shots of what's going on on the computer when you aren't looking. Then you may not need the password.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

keylogger would at least get her the password.


----------



## notmarriedyet (Nov 10, 2012)

In order for you to move past the ea it is imperative that you read the emails. 

Instead of imagining what's going on, you need to know for sure. 

Another poster here suggested I read "not Just Friends" google it, read the book in its entirely. 

Best advice I've received here.


----------



## unsure78 (Oct 17, 2011)

Agree with all the others here, him not giving you all his passwords willingly is not a good sign. Ive been there, its not over.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Remains (Jan 24, 2012)

How do you know it was only an EA?

And definitely get a keylogger. Go into spy mode. If you keep confronting then he WILL delete emails and take it further underground. If you pretend like all is normal and silently spy and dig, you will more likely find the truth of what you are looking for and what you are really dealing with. 

I agree with above posters, it is not over. If it was, you would KNOW.


----------



## Remains (Jan 24, 2012)

Cheaters lie brilliantly. Do not trust what he says. Right now, he is the enemy. And you need to do all you can to discover his plotting and scheming....without giving your game away.


----------



## Louise7 (Nov 8, 2012)

It isn't over til the fat lady sings and so far, she isn't even on her feet. No password means no deal. I would say nothing more about it and key log the computer as well as putting something like phone sheriff on his phone. Sit back and wait. Sorry you are going through this.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

If he has a Gmail account he could well be using G+ to communicate with his OW. I am not saying that he he, just that it's something you need to be aware of.


----------



## freedom7 (Jul 13, 2012)

This bit of non disclosure of the emails leads me to believe that the ea is not over, and you need to make certain it never developed into an physical affair. You need to go into full investigative mode while seemingly appearing all is good and forgotten. You need to go into surveillance mode. Get a VAR for his car and the computer, keylogger and if possible to do --check his text messages. If any of these appear suspicious and you can afford it, hire a PI--that should get you some answers quickly. I am sorry you are here; whatever is or was going on you have a lot people here to support you through this. Stay calm and collected while you verify that all is as it should be again.


----------



## unsure78 (Oct 17, 2011)

MattMatt said:


> If he has a Gmail account he could well be using G+ to communicate with his OW. I am not saying that he he, just that it's something you need to be aware of.


Just saying my wexh was doing that, and if i "happen" (keylogger he didnt know about) to find one email, he would just open another secret account or move to a diffrent media, ie. xbox. just be aware...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

